# MC feeder straps???



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Are you referring to one piece strut straps?

http://www.erico.com/products/OnePieceStrutClampSCH.asp

Try these they are awesome used they on a conduit rack with 50 pipes per a rack down four different corridors.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I am not sure of the straps you are talking about.

In case anyone is interested in the show, it is called L.A. Hardhats, shown on NGC and was a Thom Beers production (Deadliest Catch, Bering Sea Gold, Storage Wars, IRT, etc)


----------

